# Code for L5 Transverse process/sacral articulation injection



## ojustus (Jul 30, 2010)

What would the appropriate CPT code be for a Right L5 transverse process/sacral articulation injection??

I have searched and searched.

Thanks,

Olivia Justus, CPC-H


----------

